# i was going to use advanced nutrients big bud



## stephaniesloan (Nov 19, 2011)

but since i saw this on their own website i will buy something else.

Quote :


*CAN I USE BIG BUD AS MY ONLY BLOOM BOOSTER OR SHOULD I USE IT WITH OTHER BLOOM BOOSTERS YOU RECOMMEND?*
Big Bud can be used as a stand-alone bloom booster and you will see bigger buds as a result. On the other hand, our research indicates that using our bloom booster series (Bug Ignitor, Big Bud, Bud Candy and Overdrive) will result in even larger and more market-valued products.


so for me to get proper big buds i have to buy and use,,,

Big Bud,
Bug Ignitor,
Bud Candy,
Overdrive, 

for fuck sake how much is this gonna cost.

does anybody know any tried and big bud stand alone formula.

i want to grow a few plants as big and as fast as possible but i dont want conned by a company that offers out false promises on a bottle and then basically says its good but not good enough.


http://advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/big_bud/big_bud_faq_nutrient_facts.php


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 19, 2011)

All they are saying is to achieve maximum results, use all their products conclusively. Which makes sense because it's their formula they created. Now, everyone can talk shit on AN, but honestly they put out some pretty good products and give pretty damn good results from what I've been able to see from it. Yes, to answer your question, you can use BB alone as the only bloom booster. Actually it's the bloom booster I prefer because of the high K to P ratio. I like more potassium in my flowering than phosphorus. Bud candy only enhances flavinoid and turpene production. Which gives more enhanced tastes and smells. Use it if you want, it's pretty good, won't increase yield or density though from what I've seen. Bud lignitor is really the only product I'm suspicious of. It's really fucking expensive and I'm not sure the results are worth it. I haven't used it so I can't tell you. Overdrive is the shit though. And extra week for my buds to get beefier and more developed? I'm in. I have used this product and can definitely see a difference without it. It's worth the money, imo. If you want my recommendation from having experience with them, pick up BB and Overdrive at the least. They're not very expensive and you get pretty good results.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Nov 19, 2011)

Tmac4302 said:


> All they are saying is to achieve maximum results, use all their products conclusively. Which makes sense because it's their formula they created. Now, everyone can talk shit on AN, but honestly they put out some pretty good products and give pretty damn good results from what I've been able to see from it. Yes, to answer your question, you can use BB alone as the only bloom booster. Actually it's the bloom booster I prefer because of the high K to P ratio. I like more potassium in my flowering than phosphorus. Bud candy only enhances flavinoid and turpene production. Which gives more enhanced tastes and smells. Use it if you want, it's pretty good, won't increase yield or density though from what I've seen. Bud lignitor is really the only product I'm suspicious of. It's really fucking expensive and I'm not sure the results are worth it. I haven't used it so I can't tell you. Overdrive is the shit though. And extra week for my buds to get beefier and more developed? I'm in. I have used this product and can definitely see a difference without it. It's worth the money, imo. If you want my recommendation from having experience with them, pick up BB and Overdrive at the least. They're not very expensive and you get pretty good results.


thanks i will do that for my next grow which i will be starting shortly as this one finishes next friday.


----------



## Ravenant (Nov 19, 2011)

iam gonna use big bud standalone too


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

You're up against diminishing returns. Choose the cheapest good P,K source of those four and stick with it. This is a classic case where they don't tell you (and I'll make up a hypothetical but plausible scenario here) that you spend 500% to gain maybe 8% added bud mass. It would be nice if they provided details on that smarmy "our research indicates" bs line. cn


----------



## stephaniesloan (Nov 20, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> You're up against diminishing returns. Choose the cheapest good P,K source of those four and stick with it. This is a classic case where they don't tell you (and I'll make up a hypothetical but plausible scenario here) that you spend 500% to gain maybe 8% added bud mass. It would be nice if they provided details on that smarmy "our research indicates" bs line. cn


so you say i should get an 8% increase in finished bud weight and they say 27%.

quote :

+ *WHAT CAN I COUNT ON AS REGARDS THE CROP SIZE INCREASE THAT BIG BUD GIVES ME?*
Depending on your strain, growing conditions and what level you are on in our Bigger Yields System, you could see as much as 27% increase in harvest weight from Big Bud.

god if i get 8% it isnt much as it will cost me £85 for 4 litres.

so for every £1000 worth of grass is only an £80 increase.

i am not quite sure whether you use it during the entire flowering period or between certain weeks.

do you or does anybody know if liquid carboload would be better.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 20, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> so you say i should get an 8% increase in finished bud weight and they say 27%.
> 
> quote :
> 
> ...


 If we squeeze an eye shut and say for now that the 8% and 27% numbers are real ...
what I am saying is that if you pick one of the four products ... the one that is basically monopotassium phosphate ... you'll get 17.6 of those 27 per cent, or better. cn


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yield is highly dependent on genetics for the most part. The 27% they talk about isn't from using BB at stand alone. It's saying using their WHOLE regiment will give you 27%. You won't find a 27% or hell, even a 10% increase in bud weight from any stand alone additive. Le sighhh... I just use BB because it has a higher K ratio to P. You don't find that a lot with stand alone bud boosters. Most of the time they overload your plants with too much phosphorus during flowering which is not what you want. Do what you want man. Just be weary that there are some straight up AN haters out there that will fill you with a load of shit like AN's advertising agents do. It's a double edged sword. The only way you will know for certain is to try it. Hell you might fall in love with what you thought you hated.


----------



## dimesak (Nov 21, 2011)

That's all i've ever used is AN. I have no complaints what so ever, but I currently use the grandmaster level with the exception of: BFX, BI, Taran and Piranha. Good Luck!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 21, 2011)

dimesak what does taran and piranha do heard of both?


----------



## dimesak (Nov 21, 2011)

They both stimulate root growth, better root growth, bigger plants, fatter buds. Both are too expensive for me and you only use them twice the whole grow. 1


----------



## Sweet'nHeavy (Nov 21, 2011)

It really depends on what you want from AN I run coco and havent really seen a big difference with running things besides bigbud and carboload to add weight during bloom. I used to run full AN but it keeps going up in price so I already know I'm going to switch my 2 part to House and Garden Coco A+B (its the same scientist left t\house and garden to make AN so their formulas are similar..imagine that..) Botanicare CALMAG (a gallons the same price as a liter of AN I only add in 1 ounce more bc its a little less concentrated) Carboload, B-52, Bigbud. 

Honestly outside all the hyped up adds and bs they feed you those are all you need to grow and get some ridiculous shit. I don't believe ANs hype about their super lines and grandmaster bullshit. They do have great product I've gotten solid results, better than any other nutrients I've run but those extras (basically everything) is just a waste of time and money.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 21, 2011)

dimesak said:


> They both stimulate root growth, better root growth, bigger plants, fatter buds. Both are too expensive for me and you only use them twice the whole grow. 1


Fasho dimesak

Foreal how bigger plants?? Do u use they every grow?

How much for a 80ml or less?


----------



## WeeGogs (Nov 22, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Fasho dimesak
> 
> Foreal how bigger plants?? Do u use they every grow?
> 
> How much for a 80ml or less?


 
is that broken english from afghanistan?

and we want more than a dimesak.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 22, 2011)

we gogs shut up fagget


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Nov 23, 2011)

i find potato a good additive, or apples cheapish and natural aslong as they are not spraying the apple groves with crap :S


----------



## kings**t (Nov 24, 2011)

i can tell you this about AN i used fox farm for the last 7 year and had good thing with them but since the last 3 wks with AN my plants have double


----------



## dimesak (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't knock AN until you try it. If starting to use for the first time, I would recommend: 3 part base nutrients, voodoo juice, big bud, B-52 and of course bud candy. Hope that helps. 1


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 25, 2011)

dimesak said:


> Don't knock AN until you try it. If starting to use for the first time, I would recommend: 3 part base nutrients, voodoo juice, big bud, B-52 and of course bud candy. Hope that helps. 1


That's what I started with. 3-part, B-52, Voodoo Juice, Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and Final Phase. It's been pretty awesome growing since I started using AN. 

Here's my lady. 2 weeks into veg.


----------



## dimesak (Nov 25, 2011)

Tmac, looks good man!!


----------



## Tmac4302 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. The only thing I do have to say about AN is the salt build up is fucking terrible in hydroponics.


----------



## Mickey Mousse (Oct 15, 2016)

stephaniesloan said:


> but since i saw this on their own website i will buy something else.
> 
> Quote :
> 
> ...


I will never understand why people complain about cost of nutrients werw talking a small amount of money compared to how much extra $ you will make by getting big buds


----------



## jwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

Mickey Mousse said:


> I will never understand why people complain about cost of nutrients werw talking a small amount of money compared to how much extra $ you will make by getting big buds


Because you can get similar results spending way less.


----------



## Mickey Mousse (Oct 15, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Because you can get similar results spending way less.


Way less as in like $20 or $30 pfft ok mate #pennycounters


----------



## jwreck (Oct 15, 2016)

Mickey Mousse said:


> Way less as in like $20 or $30 pfft ok mate #pennycounters


Penny counters huh
 
You must work for a nutrient company or maybe you're one of those guys they refer to when they say a sucker is born every day.
Thats not autoflower or Ak crap either


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

All brands of nutrients work, here is a bud i grew using only AN ph perfect coco a&b plus big budagain any brand works so use whatever you want, the plant will tell you if you need to add anything else.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Oct 15, 2016)

Remember an old post on RIU. that said Bud Candy is the equivalent of molasses in water, and much, much cheaper.


----------



## Craig1969SS (Oct 24, 2016)

Don't get wrapped up in thinking that u have to use boosters. A good 1 part or 2 part nutrient will get u where you want to go without adding the extra - guaranteed. Been there and spent the money. If you want to do it right buy 2 different brands and alternate weekly. Use a ppm meter to get roughly equal amounts and your golden. I use floranova / Dutch master or dynagrow / botanicare etc.. in the end they are all salts so flushing ever so often is necessary. Don't fall for the hype


----------



## theinhibitor (Oct 28, 2016)

A pretty famous grower out in Colorado did a very extensive analysis & experiment involving what he termed the best (most popular/industry tested) mineral-based nutrient lines: Dyna Gro & AN.

*Dyna-Gro* Grow + Bloom *vs.* *Advanced Nutrients* Connoisseur A + B (extremely expensive)

He found that Dyna Gro had 11 minerals compared to AN that had 8 (not that it necessarily matters, but this was his chemical analysis conclusion).

His experiment had two duplicate a setups. One side was grown with Dyna Gro, the other AN. Both had pretty nice industrial equipment (real-time water temp monitoring, pH control, etc). TMALSS, Dyna Gro was able to keep the plant healthier for longer, so it allowed for around an extra week of bloom.

Cannabis grown with Dyna Gro had about 7% more by weight compared to AN (but Dyna Gro took longer).

Below is a basic formula for Dyna Gro's line in case your interested. Should be very mild to your plants, so its pretty hard to fuck up (note the CuCl (Dutch Master) & vinegar).

This formula uses Floralicious Plus, which could be replaced with Big Bud.

You can use magnesium sulfate in place of Mag-Pro.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 28, 2016)

stephaniesloan said:


> but since i saw this on their own website i will buy something else.
> 
> Quote :
> 
> ...


ATMOIC


----------



## rob333 (Oct 28, 2016)

stephaniesloan said:


> but since i saw this on their own website i will buy something else.
> 
> Quote :
> 
> ...


just remember tho each time you buy any advanced nute product you are suporting a child fucker so just remember that you guys that buy advanced nutes


----------



## theinhibitor (Oct 28, 2016)

Grown with Dyna Gro - Note the crystal density...almost won 1st place at an unnamed competition . This strain was TGA's Space Queen.


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 30, 2016)

Tmac4302 said:


> All they are saying is to achieve maximum results, use all their products conclusively. Which makes sense because it's their formula they created. Now, everyone can talk shit on AN, but honestly they put out some pretty good products and give pretty damn good results from what I've been able to see from it. Yes, to answer your question, you can use BB alone as the only bloom booster. Actually it's the bloom booster I prefer because of the high K to P ratio. I like more potassium in my flowering than phosphorus. Bud candy only enhances flavinoid and turpene production. Which gives more enhanced tastes and smells. Use it if you want, it's pretty good, won't increase yield or density though from what I've seen. Bud lignitor is really the only product I'm suspicious of. It's really fucking expensive and I'm not sure the results are worth it. I haven't used it so I can't tell you. Overdrive is the shit though. And extra week for my buds to get beefier and more developed? I'm in. I have used this product and can definitely see a difference without it. It's worth the money, imo. If you want my recommendation from having experience with them, pick up BB and Overdrive at the least. They're not very expensive and you get pretty good results.


+1

I run the big bud then switch to the overdrive at the end. AN does make a good product. Pricey but it works...


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 30, 2016)

rob333 said:


> just remember tho each time you buy any advanced nute product you are suporting a child fucker so just remember that you guys that buy advanced nutes



Old news. That guy was bought out years ago. But AN haters like to keep bringing it up...


----------



## rob333 (Oct 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Old news. That guy was bought out years ago. But AN haters like to keep bringing it up...


bullshit we seen the same dude in a maxium yeild mag about a month ago same dude anyways why would you buy a product that had anything to do with a child porno ring ?


----------



## rob333 (Oct 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Old news. That guy was bought out years ago. But AN haters like to keep bringing it up...


just saying house and garden is way better


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 30, 2016)

rob333 said:


> bullshit we seen the same dude in a maxium yeild mag about a month ago same dude anyways why would you buy a product that had anything to do with a child porno ring ?



Uh huh. Now its a child porn ring? Hahahahahaha


----------



## rob333 (Oct 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Uh huh. Now its a child porn ring? Hahahahahaha


jesus man just love how you support child rapers thumbs up got me thinking he may of been sending you some dirty pics why you are all up in his ass lol if i was you i would just leave it at that would not wanna be seen supporting a pedo


----------



## rob333 (Oct 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Settle down. And move along please.


righto oh ya child lover i got my eyes on you sunshine don't leave kids around you .you might end up touching them up


----------



## Gquebed (Oct 30, 2016)

rob333 said:


> jesus man just love how you support child rapers thumbs up got me thinking he may of been sending you some dirty pics why you are all up in his ass lol if i was you i would just leave it at that would not wanna be seen supporting a pedo


Settle down. And move along please.


----------



## rob333 (Oct 30, 2016)

Gquebed said:


> Settle down. And move along please.


bet you give your kids a nice kiss good night


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tmac4302 said:


> Yield is highly dependent on genetics for the most part. The 27% they talk about isn't from using BB at stand alone. It's saying using their WHOLE regiment will give you 27%. You won't find a 27% or hell, even a 10% increase in bud weight from any stand alone additive. Le sighhh... I just use BB because it has a higher K ratio to P. You don't find that a lot with stand alone bud boosters. Most of the time they overload your plants with too much phosphorus during flowering which is not what you want. Do what you want man. Just be weary that there are some straight up AN haters out there that will fill you with a load of shit like AN's advertising agents do. It's a double edged sword. The only way you will know for certain is to try it. Hell you might fall in love with what you thought you hated.


AN is bullshit. Their claims are false and marketed and new growers that don't know any better. Salts are salts. 

All that is needed is a good balanced feed with macros and micros.

Cannabis is not a magic plant that needs unicorn farts to grow.


stephaniesloan said:


> but since i saw this on their own website i will buy something else.
> 
> Quote :
> 
> ...


Try some dynagro foliage pro. If you want different bottles go with rxgreensolutions.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tmac4302 said:


> That's what I started with. 3-part, B-52, Voodoo Juice, Big Bud, Bud Candy, Overdrive, and Final Phase. It's been pretty awesome growing since I started using AN.
> 
> Here's my lady. 2 weeks into veg.
> View attachment 1904576View attachment 1904575View attachment 1904574View attachment 1904573View attachment 1904572


can you show a pic in blue or natural light? Those look burnt but its hard to tell under hps.


----------



## Wicked_One (Oct 30, 2016)

rob333 said:


> bet you give your kids a nice kiss good night


Wow...I feel sorry for you...from the sounds of it you need some serious mental help...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

Organic soil with a few amendments. No P and K boosters. a balanced one bottle feed would do the same.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 31, 2016)

Learn now what the experienced guys already know, or spend a bunch of money first and come to the same conclusion. 

AN is great at marketing, not so great at making cost effective and high quality nutrients.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> AN is bullshit. Their claims are false and marketed and new growers that don't know any better. Salts are salts.
> 
> All that is needed is a good balanced feed with macros and micros.
> 
> ...


Couldn't find unicorn farts on the rxgreen store site. Maybe it's discontinued.
I wanna put that on my signature or whatever ; cannabis doesn't require unicorn farts but it makes the buds worth more


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Oct 31, 2016)

theinhibitor said:


> A pretty famous grower out in Colorado did a very extensive analysis & experiment involving what he termed the best (most popular/industry tested) mineral-based nutrient lines: Dyna Gro & AN.
> 
> *Dyna-Gro* Grow + Bloom *vs.* *Advanced Nutrients* Connoisseur A + B (extremely expensive)
> 
> ...


GrowMau5 did a video recently with his new COB DIY fixture (drool), He tested Jack's versus an expensive brand. Jack's lost by about 1/17th of an ounce The video is on youtube.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> Couldn't find unicorn farts on the rxgreen store site. Maybe it's discontinued.
> I wanna put that on my signature or whatever ; cannabis doesn't require unicorn farts but it makes the buds worth more


Sounds good. Go ahead. 

If you email the right person at rxgreensolutions they will send a sample pack for free.
Kind and dynagro have samples if you pay shipping.


----------



## theinhibitor (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome pics, love that you go organic. Do you also grow outdoors?


----------



## bigskymtnguy (Nov 4, 2016)

AN nutes are incredibly overpriced and their marketing language is simply overpromising results


----------



## gonnagro (Nov 4, 2016)

Love AN Big Bud and think the price is palatable. It consistently lives up to its promises. Not a thing wrong with it.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

I used it


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 7, 2016)

wow.. big buds with no crystals. yumm??


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> wow.. big buds with no crystals. yumm??


They have a few


----------

